# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Лишь мужчины обладают талантом любви с первого взгляда

## Irina

*Лишь мужчины обладают талантом любви с первого взгляда*

Дар любви с первого взгляда дан природой мужчине, однако женщина его лишена. К такому выводу пришли голландские ученые из Амстердамского университета, сообщила британская радиокомпания Би-би-си.

"Мужчины обладают способностью в течение долей секунды влюбляться в очаровательную девушку или женщину", - утверждают руководители исследований профессора Марк ван Вут и Джоанна ван Хуф. По их словам, "эта особенность является следствием генетического развития человечества, когда природа наделила сильный пол способностью принимать решения относительно подходящей для продолжения рода спутницы в течение кратчайшего времени".

Однако для женщины требуется время для того, чтобы решиться отдать свое сердце и руку молодому человеку, замечают ученые. Это также вызвано особенностями эволюционного процесса, когда кроме любви женщине требуется уверенность в том, что ее партнер способен обеспечить всем необходимым будущую семью, а также не бросить в момент первых трудностей, отмечают Марк ван Вут и Джоанна ван Хуф.

Исследования проводились с группой студентов-добровольцев и использованием новейшей аппаратуры по сканированию деятельности головного мозга. "Мы обнаружили, что склонность мужчин к красивым женщинам является особенностью процесса эволюции", - заметил Марк ван Вут. "А женщине, кроме привлекательной внешности представителя сильного пола, нужны и иные доказательства его приверженности браку", - заключил он.

*Ну и как вам такое утверждение?*

----------


## Sanych

Не знаю, я по молодости ранней влюбился с первого взгляда.

----------


## Irina

А я вот как-то не влюблялась никогда с первого взгляда. Может и правда так природой заложено, что мужчинам это дано, а женщинам нет.

----------


## Sanych

Тогда беда,  не правильно так.

----------


## Irina

Наверное не правильно, но не даром же говорят, что мужчины любят глазами ( вот тебе и любовь с первого взгляда), а женщины ушами ( чтоб выслушать - нужно время).

----------


## Sanych

Если полностью, то звучит - Мужчины любят глазами и руками, а женщины ушами. 
Так что сразу подставляйте под руки, что бы можно было оценить стоит ли влюбляться с первого взгляда

----------


## Irina

Ну чтоб до рук дело дошло, всё-таки сказать что-то придётся

----------

